# 1.Themenchatabend im Winterhalbjahr 2013/14



## Annett (14. Okt. 2013)

Hallo,

erfreut darf ich Euch mitteilen, dass wir den ersten Themenchatabend organisieren konnten.

Er findet am *20. Oktober 2013*, also bereits am kommenden Sonntag, *ab 20 Uhr im Chat* statt. 
Das Thema wird passend zur Jahreszeit *"Wintervorbereitungen für Teiche mit Fischbesatz"* sein.
Als fachkundige Mitchatter konnten wir Joerg und Rico alias Zacky "dingfest" machen. 

Wir freuen uns über Eure rege Teilnahme an der Diskussion. 
Schließlich weiß keiner alles und ist jeder Teich anders.


----------



## lotta (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: 1.Themenchatabend im Winterhalbjahr 2013/14*

Prima Annett,ich werde versuchen, 
dabei zu sein...freu mich drauf


----------



## Sternenstaub (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: 1.Themenchatabend im Winterhalbjahr 2013/14*

Hi Annett,
klasse ich bin dabei
lG Angelika


----------



## Zacky (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: 1.Themenchatabend im Winterhalbjahr 2013/14*

:move


----------



## Annett (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: 1.Themenchatabend im Winterhalbjahr 2013/14*




Nur noch 4 Stunden.


----------

